# Yellow River Report



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

Put in at Ward Basin Saturday about noon caught a few bream. then about 5 o'clock started setting some bush hooks. We run them until about midnight.
Left with 5 channel cats and no flatheads. One of my flathead lines was twisted severly with no bait on it.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Was that down by the delta area you running bush hooks on the main river?


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

That is where I was.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Right on, I was fishing way north that night and didnt catch a dang thing. Saw some guys on the way down that were tied up cat fishing.


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

That might have been me to. We were up against a log jam. Where do you put in? I was going to put in at Hwy 87 but I heard that was not a good place to leave your truck.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

I put in at 87, as far as it not being a good spot i dont leave any valuables just in case. I also carry a pistol with me, last year I saw some sketchy looking people under that bridge that looked like they were doing anything but fishing related. I see alot of deputies that drive around alot though. They finally fixed that damn launch. 


Were you about about 1/2 mile up 87 tied up on my right if I coming up river?


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

That was me two boats come by me one had two men in it going north and the other one was by him self going south. I just talk to a guy at work and he said he caught three flatheads Saturday night and two of them empty and one of them still had eggs. He was fishing Escambia.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

The guy going south have a green/red light on? Shouldve hollered at a fellow PFFer. I was tempted to ask if you guys had any luck, I usually dont stop though and shoot the bull at night time. You fish YR pretty often?


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

No I am just getting back into fresh water fishing. I bad want to catch one of them FH on a rod. Well right now I would take one on a bush hook.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

I caught my first awhile back, excellent fight and table fare. I was amazed at the amount of meat I got off that thing. I was surprised YR wasnt more busy than it was. Do you ever fish further north?


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

No but I want to. I had plans to put in at millers bluff but that is now private. But I might try hwy 87 since you have not had any problem.


----------

